# April CSUSA Group Buy



## Quality Pen (Apr 10, 2014)

Back so soon? Yes! Please follow all instructions and be timely.

_________________________________________________​ 





  Welcome to the April CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its entirety as numerous, albeit minor, changes have been made since the previous CSUSA group buy.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by Tuesday April 15. I will be using regional rate boxes ($8.26) which are a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. This buy is open to USA and Canada shipping addresses only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference: 
  $100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50. 
  Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!



The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy. *This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until Sunday April 13 at 11:59 PM C.S.T., whichever occurs first. *

*IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. Sorry, but it's not right to others who do things on time to have to wait for others who do not.*

*I will post in this thread when 10 participants have been reached. Please do not be discouraged after I make that post. If I need to extend the buy to 1 or 2 additional folks to get your order in, I'll allow it as long as the time deadline has not passed. *

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
*• 1. PM me to get in – first 10 in are in.*
(If you're interested in an "odd ball" item, such as PSI kits, boxes, a blank, or razors then please indicate the item number in your PM to me.)
*• 2. Must have a USA or Canada shipping address.
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 10 is met.*

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
  Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Sunday April 13 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Monday April 14 (Midnight – CST)



PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by Tuesday April 15. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 4 for online postage price of $8.26. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

  KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount which I am sure the buy will exceed).* Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.* 
_Special spreadsheet notes in red:_
· _Artisan Lock n Load is on Closeout – no discount_
· _PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
·_ Razors have their own quantity discount._
I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be included. *I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item or two - but please limit this to 1 or 2 item numbers. *

There will be *NO backorders*. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

SHIPPING INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.* You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost and add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order!*

The attached spreadsheet _April Group Buy_ will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 3.3%. PayPal fee calculation seems to be wonky even though they claim it is $0.30 + 2.9% of the transaction. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $0.25 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – CHANGE THE FILENAME as follows: *
*YourRealFirstName_YourRealLastName_CSUSA_Apr.xls* – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can reference them as needed to compile the master order. 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled-in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away. If you cannot get in on this one, please advise Mannie (Monty) of your willingness to host the next group buy so a new group can be started.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 10, 2014)

1 in... that was _unreal _fast.


----------



## WalkOn (Apr 10, 2014)

I’min for 10+ kits.  Thanks


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm in for 10 kits.  Pm coming.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 10, 2014)

I am in...will buy 10 kits.


----------



## SteveG (Apr 10, 2014)

I am in for April Buy...will buy the designated 10 kits.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Apr 10, 2014)

Bobby, I am sure the buy will fill up. Should you need an extra body toe order 10+ kits, let me know. Enjoy the discounts y'all!


----------



## buttonsHT (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 10, 2014)

I am in and will buy 10 Artisan kits.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 10, 2014)

Not that anyone mentioned it yet, but there is no excel in the original post. I will add the "odd" items that people want and then post the excel. It will make the whole thing a lot easier.

I should amend the original post to say this:

If you're interested in an "odd ball" item, such as PSI kits, boxes, a blank, or razors then please indicate this in a PM to me.

As of this posting, if you PM'd me then you are in.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 10, 2014)

If we don't have the bushings and bit, may we add to the order? I also want the pen assembly kit. I am more than happy to order these things separately rather than burdening you. Just let me know when you decide. Thanks again!


----------



## Wheelman (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in. Pm coming


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 11, 2014)

TonyL said:


> If we don't have the bushings and bit, may we add to the order? I also want the pen assembly kit. I am more than happy to order these things separately rather than burdening you. Just let me know when you decide. Thanks again!


send me a PM

bushings are always on the list FYI

drill bits are not. PM me the item name, number and price and I will add it to the list. 

I'll probably get the excel posted tonight. I learned last time it's just faaaar easier to use 1 excel if you're accommodating "odds and end" items.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 11, 2014)

There does appear to be interest in    Artisan Classic   Razor Kit for Fusion Cartridges Chrome   1050870002 
if you're wondering about discounts. These kits mix and match COLOR/finish only.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 11, 2014)

In so far...



WalkOn
Dan Masshardt
SteveG
TonyL
buttonsHT
BURLMAN[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wheelman[/FONT]


----------



## BigBill (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have never participated in a group buy before and am somewhat new to pen turning as well.  I need a little clarification, please.

The ten artisan kits for the group buy...do they all have to be the same or am I okay as long as CSUSA has the word "artisan" in front of the kit name (close outs not withstanding)?

Thank you for the help.

Bill III


----------



## BSea (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 11, 2014)

BigBill said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have never participated in a group buy before and am somewhat new to pen turning as well.  I need a little clarification, please.
> 
> ...



Any artisan kits would work. 

It can be any combination as well. E.g. 10 of one style, 5 of style ZYX and 5 of style ABC.

PM me if you want to be in... filling fast.


----------



## larryc (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in for at least 10


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 11, 2014)

One spot remaining.


----------



## napagibb (Apr 11, 2014)

*April CSUSA buy*

I am in for 10 kits


----------



## gt64155 (Apr 11, 2014)

*April CSUSA buy*

If there is still room, I'l like to be in as well.


----------



## killer-beez (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm in if there is room. 10+ kits


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 11, 2014)

*Important Excel Update #1*

The April buy is full, and it includes...



WalkOn
Dan Masshardt
SteveG
TonyL
buttonsHT
BURLMAN
Wheelman
BSea
larryc
napagibb
 

I added odds-and-ends items to the excel... here is the excel, please return it to me fully completed. If it's not filled out correctly and on time the order will have to be placed without you.

Thank you.


----------



## tjseagrove (Apr 11, 2014)

Another buy filled....


----------



## Bean_Counter (Apr 11, 2014)

If any more room Id like to be "in"


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 13, 2014)

Got back real late tonight...

Checked email and looks like I have some excels yet to receive. I will be able to check again Sunday night around 8pm CST. Please do not delay if you can at all help it


----------



## TonyL (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Bobby:

I sent mine to you on Friday, 2:45pm EDT. I know you said you are missing some (not all), but I don't know if you are missing mine.  I can easily resend, if needed.

Thank you again.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 13, 2014)

Mine will be in at lunch time today.


----------



## Wheelman (Apr 13, 2014)

I sent it late Friday, early Saturday. I can resend if needed.


----------



## scotian12 (Apr 13, 2014)

If any more room or cancellations I would like to be in.   Darrell Eisner    Scotian12


----------



## BSea (Apr 13, 2014)

Just sent mine in.


----------



## WalkOn (Apr 13, 2014)

Sent mine Saturday morning, so should be in good shape.

Kev


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 13, 2014)

Excel sent.


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 13, 2014)

My excel just sent.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic, it looks like I have all excels accounted for!

I will get to work on the payment totals shortly and adjust possible quantity discounts on odd-n-ends!

Thank you all for being so timely.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 14, 2014)

*April CSUSA Update #2*

Two important subjects to note:



I talked with CSUSA oh the phone today and they informed me that their free shipping promotion has ended. Therefore, shipping for the entire order is now $13.95. I divided this cost evenly across every member partaking in this group buy. I will also add a section to the excel for future group buys.
All payment instructions went out. If everyone pays tonight or tomorrow morning then we will stay on track and I will place the order before 2PM EST Tuesday, which is the latest they ship orders.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 14, 2014)

You should have received notice of my payment 15 minutes ago. Whatever you can do is fine with me. I appreciate you doing this. I was a CFO for many years and I never enjoyed purchasing LOL


----------



## Wheelman (Apr 14, 2014)

Payment sent! Thanks again for running this!


----------



## BSea (Apr 14, 2014)

My payment is also in the electronic mail. 

Thanks Bobby!  :good:


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 15, 2014)

*April CSUSA Update #3*

Two things...



First of all, everyone paid in a timely manner (thank you for that) and I placed the order on time. Our package has now been marked as "Shipped".
Regarding the expired free shipping notice from yesterday. The representative contacted me today and let me know that he was mistaken. It turns out the free shipping for the club buy is not expired. This will, of course, be reflected when I calculate refunds.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 18, 2014)

The bird is in the nest.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 18, 2014)

is that like ...the eagle has landed LOL


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 22, 2014)

All have been mailed so be on the lookout!


----------



## WalkOn (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Bobby,

My order arrived this afternoon, so I'm set.  Thanks again for doing this.

Kev


----------



## TonyL (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you. Mine was receiVed today. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## larryc (Apr 23, 2014)

Got my package today.
Thanks for doing this group buy Bobby.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 24, 2014)

Great, great. Thanks for letting me know. I do appreciate the gratitude as well!


----------



## jcm71 (Apr 24, 2014)

Got mine yesterday, Bobby.  Thanks for doing this.

John


----------



## BSea (Apr 24, 2014)

I got mine today. Thanks Bobby!


----------



## Wheelman (Apr 24, 2014)

So yesterday I get a delivery notice left in the mailbox, signature required... And no one was home! The delivery notice said it was a letter, so either someone is suing me or these pen kits are a LOT smaller than I thought. Today I saw the mailman as he was driving away and ran down to check, no pen kits. I called the post office when my wife got home and sure enough there is a box, not a letter waiting for me. I get to the post office and I'm told there is no signature required!!! The box was too big to fit in my mailbox and the mailman didn't want to walk it up to the door. So great news I got my pen kits and I'm not getting sued!  Thanks again!


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 24, 2014)

Wheelman said:


> So yesterday I get a delivery notice left in the mailbox, signature required... And no one was home! The delivery notice said it was a letter, so either someone is suing me or these pen kits are a LOT smaller than I thought. Today I saw the mailman as he was driving away and ran down to check, no pen kits. I called the post office when my wife got home and sure enough there is a box, not a letter waiting for me. I get to the post office and I'm told there is no signature required!!! The box was too big to fit in my mailbox and the mailman didn't want to walk it up to the door. So great news I got my pen kits and I'm not getting sued!  Thanks again!


It's always a good day to find out that, contrary to what you conjectured, it turns out you are *not *getting sued!

Glad you got the package :biggrin:


----------

